# fribidi 0.19.2



## Anonymous (Aug 23, 2009)

After update fribidi (FreeBSD 7.2), mplayer stop working:

```
> mplayer
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libfribidi.so.0" not found, required 
by "mplayer".
```
Rebuild of mplayer doesn't work with a new fribidi:

```
===> mplayer-0.99.11_14 depends on shared library: fribidi.0 - not found
===> Verifying install for fribidi.0 in /usr/ports/converters/fribidi
===> Returning to build of mplayer-0.99.11_14
Error: shared library "fribidi.0" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer.

===>>> make failed for multimedia/mplayer
===>>> Aborting update
```
Thanks.

-- 
Mitja
-----
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2009)

Do you actually have /usr/local/lib/libfribidi.so.0? If not, force-deinstall-reinstall fribidi and mplayer. If you _do_ have it, run [cmd=]ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib[/cmd] and/or [cmd=]/etc/rc.d/ldconfig restart[/cmd] before rebuilding mplayer.


----------

